# Gizmo Power Consumption



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Since this question comes up every now and then, I thought it might be helpful to sticky this info which is currently buried in another thread. 

Had a question the other day about how much power the Gizmo uses when on and/or in the standby mode. Didn't know the answer, so I picked up one of these.








Kill A Watt Electric Usage Meter

I plugged in the Gizmo, left it in standby mode, and didn't touch it for 24 hours. Then I turned it on and left it alone for another 24 hours.

Bottom line:

Standby = .12A - 6W - drawing .15KWH per 24 hour period.
On = .14 A - 7W - drawing .18 KWH per 24 hour period. 

Of course, it uses more power when operating.

My electric company's rate is $0.065302 per KWH.

.03 x .065302 = $0.00195906. 

That means, if I never used the Gizmo to actually play music, leaving the Gizmo on versus putting it in standby would cost me a rounded-off .2 cents ($0.002) per day, or a rounded-off 72 cents per year. 

If I actually used the Gizmo, say 3 hours per day, the difference would be reduced to 64 cents per year. The more you use your Gizmo, the less the difference, in cost, between leaving in on all the time, or putting it in standby mode when not in use.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent. Can you help me with my 1040? If you can get me the same percentage of savings there, we might really be onto something!!!


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice! Love these class-D amps =)


----------

